
A new and simple blogging platform - rotimi_je_suis
https://www.quickpublisher.online
======
xueyongg
I wonder if you have considered developing your own blog page. That is
definitely one fun way to go about this.

I've decided to give that a try and I really enjoyed my site more so than the
commercial ones out there. Hope you find these posts helpful to give you an
idea of considering customized blog sites (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com)

An individual post will be as seen below:
[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-
de...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-design-
pattern)

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
not interested. thank you. mine is a blogging platform, not just any blog.

